# Anuvia (original) vs. Screamin' Green: response and duration?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I've only used Screamin' Green before. Haven't tried Anuvia yet, but I have a bag. I want to use the one that acts as more of a slow release N earlier in the season. Plan is to use 0.5 lb of N from both, two or 3 weeks apart, and then fast release N in the later part of the Fall (October).

For those who have extensively used both, how do the results compare, particularly the longevity of the N response? I have both and am going to use both this Fall and am going to experiment on an area of two with various combos and timings.

The Screamin' Green has considerably more (roughly double) the slow release N on paper. But in reality, does that hold in terms of the results? The Anuvia uses a newer technology and processing method, so I'm not sure if just looking at the labels to judge slow release response is a fair comparison.

A few weeks ago, I put down Screamin' Green on an area, and got an immediate response essentially just a few days later (after a large rain) that is still holding now. Been using it for over 5 years and it's my favorite blended fertilizer. How does Anuvia compare?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

If it's not broken don't fix it. You love the results so stay with it


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

M32075 said:


> If it's not broken don't fix it. You love the results so stay with it


Nah, I like experimenting too much and don't like to be married to a given product because product availabilities come and go over time. And Anuvia has a great reputation, so I couldn't wait to try it.

Anuvia has a lot of Ammonium Sulfate, while Screamin' Green has primarily urea, so there should be some differences in performance.

I'm doing different areas with different combinations and timings to try to sort out any differences in results between the two fertilizers.

Every fertilizer has a unique result profile. I've never seen two different formulas give the exact same result when applied at the same rate. Close, maybe, but slightly different. Like a chemical personality. I must sound like someone comparing wines. But the onset, duration of response, lawn color, density, and growth rate can vary a bit with one formula versus another.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Where are you getting the screamin green from?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

M32075 said:


> Where are you getting the screamin green from?


I got it years ago from SiteOne. They still sell it.


----------

